# Hive Boom for a Pickup



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has a design for a small hive boom. 

I have a pickup with an 8 ft flatbed I use for working my hives. I can think of lots of times I need to pull two or three supers to get down to the brood chamber and my back isn't getting any younger. Also could be used for transporting a dozen or so hives.

Sort of a mini Kelly with electric hoist and trolly on a 9 ft boom. Weight is an issue because pickup is only a half ton. Even a 4 ft boom on one side might work.

"Met-How" Kraig


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

May want to try a search. This was brought up just last fall if I recall.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe this would work.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-37555.html


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I was think about the same thing, but use the hitch on my truck. That way your in the center of the truck and pull a pin to remove it when not needed.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

allen dick from alberta had posted plans for a small hive loader, i am trying to build it right now, hoping to use it in the coming weeks, it is simular to the ez loader but not as technical , much smaller


----------



## Farmer1949 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm just starting to look into this also. Any pictures or links to the "Kelley" boom?...I've seen it referred to but haven't seen one. I'm thinking of one for my 16' faltbed gooseneck trailer. Seems a ridgid boom with a sliding electric winch on rollers and a wireless or wired control is the ticket. Here are links to some info I've found...some way too complex but food for thought:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnFJ0cKCh0w&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsE4ggmH8S0&feature=related

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/loader/excerpts.htm


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

marios said:


> allen dick from alberta had posted plans for a small hive loader, i am trying to build it right now, hoping to use it in the coming weeks, it is simular to the ez loader but not as technical , much smaller


Where is this you speak of


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

allen has a sight called beekeepers diary and a sight called honey bee world, do a search for hive lift. it is a very intresting site covering many topics hive lift just being one
Honeybeeworld.com


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

This thread has some good pictures of a hitch-mounted hoist. I've got to look into getting one my self.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Equipment-Help!&highlight=crane+hitch+pickup


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

The problem with all the pickup cranes on the market is they don't trolly in and out. You would have to position the pickup perfectly and then could only work one hive without moving the truck.

I'm hoping for a mini version of the old Payne or Kelly loaders.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Try clicking on this link, click video and go to the seventh video down, looks simple and is a lot smaller http://www.cerrisrl.eu/Home/Video/tabid/117/Default.aspx


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

spend the money on a lift and you will never look at your trolley again


----------



## Farmer1949 (Apr 19, 2012)

how about one of these

http://www.globalindustrial.com/searchResult?q=pickup+crane


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's the one from Allan Dick. It doesn't have a trolly but I think it would work for me:

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=374

(Scroll down)

Better details at:
http://honeybeeworld.com/diary/images/2012/boom_side_lg.jpg
And:
http://honeybeeworld.com/diary/images/2012/boom_top_lg.jpg

I'm thinking I would turn the triangle boom over, so the flat portion is on the bottom. This would change the geometry a little (the internal struts in the triangle should be in tension, not compression) Also note that regardless of turning it over or not, the bottom of the triangle is in compression, so it should be stronger and resistant to twisting.

I am wondering about the details of the "main pivot." 

"Met-How" Kraig


----------

